# DIY Homemade Lawn Striping Tool



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Decided it was time to build one of these for my Craftsman 42" riding mower, I'll try to keep pics updated as I build this thing as well as my supplies and cost list!

Roller assembly
1 - 4" Dia. x 6' Schedule 40 PVC pipe 
2 - 4" Dia. PVC end caps
8 - 2" bolts with nylon washers and nylon nuts
2 - 4 bolt flange bearings



Drill your 4 holes on each end cap and attach the flange bearings to the end caps


Cut your PVC pipe to the width of your deck, mine was 42" but I removed another 1" for the thickness of the end cap material.


next up will be making the bracing from some angle iron that I purchased...to be continued!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm liking this @ChadStokes! Very well laid out so far.....


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

Looking good! Will follow this post to see the progress.


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

Subbing for details.


----------



## BigBoyBev (May 1, 2020)

Hey Lawn Friends! New here and was wondering if there were any updates to this post? Updated pics for the attachment and how it worked out?


----------

